# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Zebra Finch... στο δρόμο..!

## Sophie

Γεια σας παιδιά! Χρείαζομαι επιγόντως τη βοήθειά σας! Δεν πρόλαβα να χάσω τη Σίσσυ μου και μου έστειλε ο Θεός ένα άλλο πουλάκι! Πριν λίγο λοιπόν γύριζα από το σχολείο και βρήκα στο δρόμο ένα zebra finch! Παραλίγο να το πατήσουν αυτοκίνητα και έτσι αποφάσισα να το πάρω σπίτι να το φροντίσω! Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά αλλά αν το έχασε κάποιος είμαι στην περιχή της Κυψέλης! Πάλι κλά που είχα ένα κλουβί άδειο... Βέβαια είναι σε ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ άθλια κατάσταση αλλά όποτε μπορέσω θα πάω να πάρω ένα καλύτερο! Εγώ όμως έχω μπάτζι και δεν ξέρω τι να το ταίσω! Μπορώ όμως σε λίγο να φέρω τροφή καναρινιού από τον παππού μου επειδή πεινάει! Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σοφια καλως το δεχτηκες!! 

Δωσε του παπαγαλινη η millet (τσαμπι κεχρι) να φαει μεχρι να του αγορασεις τροφη. 

Βαλε το και καπου ζεστα να συνελθει. 

Μεχρι να βεβαιωθεις οτι δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας, κρατησε το μακρυα απο τα αλλα πτηνα σου. 

Βαλε Α4 στον πατο του κλουβιου να δουμε κουτσουλιες.

Ειναι φουσκωμενο? ανεβασε μας μια φωτογραφια του να το δουμε.

----------


## Sophie

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση! Του έβαλα παπαγαλίνη και χώθηκε με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό... Πάω να το βγάλω φωτογραφία αλλά να περιμένω να τελειώσει το φαγητό? Κάνει να του βάλω αυγοτροφή; Τι φαγητό πρέπει να του αγοράσω; Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά μου ήρθε ξαφνικό και δεν ξέρω τίποτ γι' αυτό το είδος!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

Να τελειωσει το φαγητο του πρωτα και το βγαζεις μετα φωτογραφια.. μην το πιασεις με γεματο στομα.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Αυγοτροφη εαν δεν ειναι του εμποριου (πρασινο-κοκκινο-κιτρινες αυγοτροφες) να του δωσεις. στο λεω αυτο γιατι εαν εχει τιποτα μυκητες, αυτου του ειδους οι αυγοτροφες θα το τσακισουν. 

Για την διατροφη του δες εδω Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών.

----------


## Sophie

Έφαγε, ήπιε νερό, του έβαλα μπανιερίτσα και σε λίγο θα πάω να του βάλω και μαρουλάκι, μήλο κ.λπ.!  :Happy:  νομίζω ότι είναι αρσενικό LightBack αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη! Είναι πιο ενεργό από ότι πριν..! πετάει λίγο από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα :Big Grin:  Βέβαια όπως προανέφερα το κλουβί είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση όπως και οι πατήθρες που είχε μέσα. Επειδή όνως στον πίτερ έχω βάλει ξύλινες, έχω κάτι καινούριες πλαστικές και τις έβαλα! Συγγνώμη για τη φώτο με την κουτσουλιά αλλά δεν βγαίνει καλύτερη:/ Επίσης δεν είναι τόσο φουσκωμένο όσο στη φωτογραφία είναι λιγότερο αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί βγήκε έτσι. Και κάτι τελευταίο... που και που, ανεβοκατεβάζει την ουρά του! Γιατί το κάνει αυτό;

----------


## Gardelius

Σοφια, η φώτο με τις κουτσουλιές δεν φαίνεται καλά, 

θα έλεγα να μην του τα "δώσεις όλα μαζί" σήμερα...

σταδιακά ....

τα παιδιά που ξέρουν, (ο Ευθύμης αργότερα φαντάζομαι) 

θα σε κατατοπίσουν καλύτερα!

----------


## Sophie

Ναι, το ξέρω αλλά δεν βγαίνει καλύτερα, θα προσπαθήσω αργότερα.  :Happy:  Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ!  :Big Grin:  Θα πάω τώρα να του βάλω μαρούλι  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σοφια να εχεις το πουλακι κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα .Το κουνημα της ουρας δειχνει οτι το αναπνευστικο του ειναι λιγο ταλαιπωρημενο και ειναι λογικο με τετοιο κρυο οταν βρεθηκε στο δρομο και πιθανοτατα νηστικο ,αρα χωρις πηγες ενεργειας ,ωστε να θερμανει το κορμακι του .Βγαλε μια φωτο να δουμε την κοιλιτσα του (να φαινεται το δερμα ) αν και οι κουτσουλιες μαλλον ειναι οκ (ειναι λιγο θολη η φωτο ) 

Τα μιγματα για budgie μοιαζουν αυτα των Zebra και μαλλον κανει και το δικο σου για μονιμη χρηση .Ποιο εχεις ; αν δεν εχει υψηλο ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων (μεχρι 8 -10 % ειναι οκ ) .Βαλε μια φωτο το μιγμα σου να το δω (πανω σε ενα πιατακι ή μια χαρτοπετσετα )

προσωρινα φυσικα ,κανει και των καναρινιων ,γιατι το πουλακι σιγουρα θα ειναι αδυνατο .Ας δουμε ομως την καρινα του (στηθος ) και βλεπουμε 

Χορταρικα μεχρι να το δεις οκ ,μην δινεις ,αλλα δωσε πολυβιταμινη στο νερο αν εχεις

----------


## Sophie

Σε πειράζει να το βγάλω αύριο φωτογραφία γιατί κοιμάται και δεν θέλω να το ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο σήμερα; Δεν έχω πολυβιταμένες. Μήπως μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιο παρασκέυασμα; Οκ, δεν θα βάζω λαχανικά.  :Happy:  Το μείγμα σπόρων είναι χύμα αλλά θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία κατά τις 10:15 όταν γυρίσω από τα Αγγλικά επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω... Επίσης νιώθω ότι κουράζεται πολύ εύκολα γιατί όταν πήγα να το πιάσω, μετά ήταν σα λαχανιασμένο και έβγαζε ένα ήχο (δεν ξέρω και πως κάνουν τα ζεμπράκια για να τον κατατοπισω καλύτερα!). Α και σε σχέση με την καρίνα, μου φαίνεται λίγο φουσκωμένη κάτι το οποίο με προβλημάτισε! Ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Ενταξει μην το ενοχλησεις ,αλλα σιγουρα να το εχεις καπου εντονα ζεστα ,κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα .Ο ηχος που λες ,μαλλον ενισχυει οτι ειναι κρυωμενο 

τα λαχανικα θα τα αποφυγεις μονο τωρα ,μεχρι να γινει σιγουρα καλα .Μετα να του τα παρεχεις οσο θελει 

Πολυβιταμινες υπαρχουν διαφορα σκευασματα ... καποιο να εχει αμινοξεα ,βιταμινες ,μεταλλικα στοιχεια ωστε με σωστη χρηση και οχι καταχρηση ,να κανει για ολες τις εποχες και να μην παιρνεις και αλλα σκευασματα .Αν δεν χρειαζοτανε ενισχυση ,ισως να σου λεγα να μην παρεις κιολας ...

Γυρη αξιζει να παρεις και για αυτο και για το παπαγαλακι 

Βαλε αυγουλακι .Αν ειναι καλα στα κοιλιακα του ,πιστευω θα παει  να φαει ,αν δουμε ομως οτι εχει πρηξιμο στην κοιλιτσα του ,δεν θα δωσεις παρα μονο σπορους αμυλουχους 

Αν θες παρε να εχεις (δεν θα κανεις ομως χρηση αν δεν σου πω ) μηπως χρειαστει και δεν εχεις αυριο χρονο με αλλες υποχρεωσεις ,το vibramycine σιροπι απο φαρμακειο και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml

----------


## xrisam

Σοφία για κάποιο λόγο βρέθηκε στο δρόμο σου αυτή η ψυχούλα, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο τελίκα! Έχασες ένα πουλάκι και να που βρήκες ένα άλλο! Το ζεμπράκι έχει τύχη βουνό, ελπίζω να γίνει γρήγορα καλά στο νέο του σπίτι. Είναι πολύ όμορφο να το χαίρεσαι λοιπόν!

----------


## Sophie

Ευχαριστώ Χρύσα:') Συγγνώμη που άργησα να βάλω τις φωτογραφίες κ.Δημήτρη αλλά δεν προλάβαινα πιο πριν... Μπορώ μόνο να πω ότι όταν το έβαλα στη ζέστη, η ουρά σταμάτησε να κουνιέται πάνω-κάτω, ο μικρούλης έγινε πιο κινητικός, η καρίνα υποχώρησε λίγο και όταν του σφύριχα ή του μιλούσα, κελαηδούσε (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται αυτό ;P ) Όσο για τα μπισκοτάκια στην τροφή αν και είναι λίγα, μέχρι στιγμής δεν χρειάστηκε να τα βγάλω επειδή τα μπάτζι μου δεν τα έτρωγαν (και ακόμη ο ένας δεν τα τρώει..) οπότε υποθέτω ότι μέχρι να του πάρω τροφή, πρέπει να του βγάζω τα μπισκοτάκια  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι η τροφουλα σου και για κεινο .Μαλιστα δεν βλεπω ιχνος λιπαρου σπορου (θα μπορουσε να εχει σε ενα 5 % ανετα )  .Δες αν τα τρωει και αν ναι ,μετα προσπαθησε να τα βγαζεις .Αν μενει και κανενα μην τρελενεσαι .Η τακτικη και σε ποσοτητα παροχη κανει κακο 

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει!  :Big Grin:  Κι εγώ το εύχομαι και το ελπίζω :Happy:  Να ρωτήσω, σχετικά με την καρίνα τι να κάνω; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υποχωρήσει μόνη της τελείως; (καλά πιστεύω ότι φαίνεται στην 3η φωτο της 1ης σελίδας. Είναι φουσκωμένη ή εμένα μου φαίνεται; )

----------


## serafeim

Κανα νε ο Σοφια εχουμε?

----------


## jk21

Σοφια καρινα λεγεται το κοκκαλο στο στερνο του πουλιου ,ο αντιστοιχος δικος μας θωρακας ,μονο που εχει σχημα καρινας βαρκας .Αν πεταγεται οπως στη φωτο ,το πουλι ειναι αδυνατο και οταν ειναι σε τοσο εντονο βαθμο ,ειτε ειναι απο ασθενεια ,ειτε γιατι εχει μεινει νηστικο εντελως για 2 μερες και περισσοτερο .Το φουσκωμα στα πουπουλα ,απλα δειχνει οτι το πουλι ειτε κρυωνει και θελει να εγκλωβισει το ζεστο αερα γυρω του (το σωμα χανει θερμοτητα και ζεσταινει περιμετρικα τον αερα εστω και λιγο ) ειτε ειναι αρρωστο και η υπαρξη πυρετου ,κανει το περιβαλλον να εχει πιο κρυα αισθηση ,με τελικο αποτελεσμα και παλι την κινηση εγκλωβισμου θερμοτητας .Εφοσον ενα πουλι ειναι υγειες και μπορει να φαει ,το ταιζουμε καλα και συντομα επανακτα την σωστη εμφανιση στο θωρακα του

----------


## Sophie

Είναι καλύτερα, πιο κινητικό και άρχισε να "κελαηδάει"  :Happy:  Έφαγε και η καρίνα έχει "μικρύνει" (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται πάνω από τα πούπουλα). Να τη βγάλω φωτογραφία?

----------


## serafeim

καλο ειναι να  την βγαλεις, αν και απο οτι λες το πουλακι παει απ οτο καλο στ οκαλυτερο!!!
Μπραβο πολυ χαιρομαι.... 
Ειναι σε καλα χερια και θα περασει τελεια τωρα!!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα κυριως το κατω γυμνο μερος της φωτο που σου εβαλα ,αλλα αν μπορει και την καρινα 

αν και μαλλον για να ξεφουσκωνει το φτερωμα ,παμε καλα !

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει, θα προσπαθήσω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ! Χίλια συγγνώμη που δεν ανέβασα ακόμη αλλά δεν προλάβαινα... Λοιπόν, το πουλάκι μου φαίνεται να πετάει καλύτερα απ' ότι πριν, όταν του σφυρίζω κελαηδάει και είναι αρκετά κινητικό και ζωηρό έως και κοινωνικό θα έλεγα  :winky:  Και ναι, ξεφουσκώνει  :Happy:  Μερικά πραγματάκια μόνο ακόμη παρακαλώ... Λοιπόν, επειδή αύριο μάλλον πάω να του αγοράσω κλουβάκι και διάφορα πραγματάκια:
1) το 40x30x35cm είναι καλές διαστάσεις ή χρειάζεται κάτι μεγαλύτερο; 
2) να του αγοράσω άλλη τροφή ή να του δίνω από την παπαγαλίνη του μπάτζι μου;
3) πουλάνε κάτι επεξεργασμένες ξύλινες πατήθρες στο πετ σοπ, μπορώ να του βάλω από αυτές και όχι πλαστικές;
4) στο κλουβί πειράζει αν, ας πούμε, οι δύο πλευρές έχουν οριζόντια κάγκελα ενώ οι άλλες δύο κάθετα;
5) Όταν πάει να πιει νερό φαίνεται λες και προσπαθεί να βουτήξει όλο το κεφαλάκι του μέσα, λες και θέλει να κάνει μπανάκι, να του βάλω μπανιερίτσα ή να το ψεκάσω λίγο για αρχή;
Και κάτι τελευταίο...
Ενώ από συμπεριφορά φαίνεται μια χαρά κουνάει την ουρίτσα του πάνω-κάτω σταματάει μόνο να την κουνάει (για λίγο) όταν είναι κοντά στο καλοριφέρ και είναι αναμμένο. Γενικά όμως στο σπίτι δεν κάνει κρύο και δεν ανοίγουμε μπαλκονόπορτες. Ααα και τρίβεται στις πατήθρες..

----------


## jk21

θα σου πω την γνωμη μου και τα αλλα μελη τη δικη τους 


δεν μου αρεσει να βλεπω πουλια σε κλουβια κατω απο 60 π .Σε αυτη τη διασταση θα βρεις μια χαρα ζευγαρωστρα και θα εχεις βγαλμενο το χωρισμα 

κανει η τροφη που εχεις 

καλες και οι  ξυλινες ,αλλα οι πατηθρες απο σχοινι (εχουν ακομα και τα χρωματοπωλεια παμφθηνο ) ειναι οτι καλυτερο 

οριζοντια καγκελα εχω δει σε κλουβια παπαγαλων .θα σου ελεγα να παρεις με καθετα 

να του βαζεις μπανακι (αν το εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ) με χλιαρο νερο ,γυρω στους 35 βαθμους και μπορεις να σταξεις και λιγο ξυδι .Αν θελει ,θα κανει 

την ουρα την κουνα με την αναπνοη; αυτο ισως ειναι ενδειξη κρυωματος ,αλλα ισως και παιχνιδι ... υπαρχει κουνημα ... και κουνημα .αν το εβλεπα σε βιντεο ,ισως να καταλαβαινα 

η δικια μας θερμοκρασια πχ 20 βαθμους σε ενα δωματιο ,για τα στρουθιομορφα ειναι σαν να νοιωθαμε εμεις καπου 17 .Αν μαλιστα ειναι και κρυωμενα .... βεβαια εμεις δεν εχουμε φτερα να εγκλωβιζουμε κοντα μας την απωλεια θερμοτητας του κορμιου μας ...

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει.. Αύριο θα το βγάλω και βίντεο αλλά όταν κουνάει την ουρά όντως πάει με την αναπνοή. Ας πούμε, όταν πετάει ή κουνιέται πιο πολύ, κουνιλεται όλο και πιο γρήγορα η ουρά. Είναι σαν να μου δείχνει ότι λαχάνιασε ή κάτι τέτοιο.. Και ήρεμο όμως να κάθεται, την ανεβοκατεβάζει...

----------


## vasilakis13

Κι εγώ θα έλεγα να πάρεις τουλάχιστον μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα, αν την παραγγείλεις και μέσω Internet θα είναι αρκετά οικονομική.
Για τα κάγκελα εγώ ξέρω μόνο ότι για τους παπαγαλους χρειάζονται οριζόντια για να σκαρφαλώνουν, για τα άλλα είδη δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο

----------


## Sophie

Αγόρασα μια 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα και έβγαλα το χώρισμα.  :winky:  Του έβαλα σουπιοκόκκαλο και μια κούνια  :Happy:  Αγόρασα και πολυβιταμίνες νερού αλλά απ' έξω έχει παπαγαλάκια και τον ρώτησα αν κάνουν για ζεμπράκια και μου είπε ναι. Αλλά απ' έξω γράφει και "Πολυβιταμίνες για ωδικά και καλλωπιστικά πτηνά", κάνει έτσι; (Σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν καλό να το αναφέρω) Αν κάνει να βάλω τις δοσολογίες και για τις ημέρες που λέει πάνω; (Επισήμως θα σας τον γνωρίσω σε λίγο  :Big Grin:  )
Οι φωτογραφίες και το βίντεο (αν ανέβει) που μου ζητήσατε  :Happy:  



Το βίντεο δεν ανεβαίνει  :sad:

----------


## jk21

οριακα φαινεται η καρινα του σαν να ειναι πεταχτο το καθετο μερος της ,αλλα η κοιλια εχει ακομα ιχνη λιπους .παλιοτερα θα ηταν αρκετα παχουλο .Συντομοτατα θα ειναι μια χαρα 

η κοιλια ειναι οκ απλα προς τα δεξια οπως κοιταμε ,στα ορια με την καρινα και προς τα πανω ,ειναι το συκωτι που δεν φαινεται .Αν μπορεις δεν εκει αν ειναι πιο μελανο απο το υπολοιπο δερμα και μας το λες .

δωστου να κανει χλιαρο μπανακι με λιγες σταγονες μηλοξυδο οπως λεγαμε

για το βιντεο 
*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ**Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*

----------


## Sophie

Δεν τα κατάφερα, οπότε το ανέβασα από το facebook  :Happy:  παραθέτω το link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=405060936292060

----------


## jk21

δεν ανοιγει προς το παρον

----------


## Sophie

Ωω :sad:  Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω τρόπο αύριο  :winky:  Κάτι ακόμη, να χορηγήσω την πολυβιταμίνη ή όχι;

----------


## jk21

Να την χορηγησεις .Μετα απο ταλαιπωριες και απλες μετακινησεις ,χρειαζεται μια πολυβιταμινη .Πολυ περισσοτερο που περασε οτι περασε ...


ομως μην ξεχνας .. ειναι συμπληρωμα ... συμπληρωνει αυτο που δινουν οι τροφες ! χορταρικα πριν απο ολα !

----------


## Sophie

Δηλαδή να του βάλω χορταρικά, την πολυβιταμίνη και να κοιτάξω το συκώτι (το οποίο είναι στα όρια της καρίνας και της κοιλιάς);
Το βίντεο:  :Happy: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...ideo_processed

----------


## jk21

Σοφια το πουλακι δεν κινδινευει ,αλλα φαινεται απο την κλιση των φτερων και απο την ταλαντωση της ουρας ,οτι ειναι κρυωμενο .Βραζε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ριγανη σε 100 ml νερου και δινε αντι νερου ,οταν ακομα ειναι χλιαρο (οχι καυτο .κατω απο 39 βαθμους ) στην ποτιστρα για ολη την ημερα .Καθε μερα νεο αφεψημα .
Παραλληλα διασφαλισε του τοπικη θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30 βαθμους (να ειναι κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ) και αν σε 2-3 μερες δεν εχουμε εμφανη βελτιωση (οχι ιαση πληρης ,αλλα αλλαγη στην σταση των φτερων προς τα κατω και ηπιοτερο κουνημα της ουριας )  ,τοτε θα παρεις 

vibramycine σιροπι απο φαρμακειο
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5348#content

,για να του δωσεις στο νερο του 

αν υπαρχει βελτιωση ,θα συνεχιζεις σε ζεστη (που ετσι κι αλλιως θα κανεις ) και ριγανονερο

οσο δεν δινεις φαρμακο ,χορταρικα μπορεις να δινεις κανονικα

----------


## Sophie

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ!  :Happy:  Οπότε τώρα αντί για πολυβιταμίνη βάζω ριγανόνερο; Ή επειδή έχω δύο ποτίστρες να βάλω στο ένα ριγανόνερο και στο άλλο πολυβιταμίνη; Επειδή δεν έχουμε ανάψει ακόμη καλοριφέρ (και δεν έχουμε και άλλο θερμαντικό σώμα) θα μπορούσα να βάλω μια πετσέτα (ή πανί) σε ζεστό νερό και να καλύψω το κλουβί;

----------


## jk21

Οχι ,θα βαλεις τις πολυβιταμινες αντι σε 100 ml καθαρου νερου ,στα 100 ml ριγανονερου 

οχι πετσετα υγρη ,γιατι θα δημιουργησει υγρασια .Μια λαμπα λιγων watt ,που εντος της ημερας θα μπορει και να το φωτιζει ,αλλα το σουρουπο θα μπαινει σκουρο λεπτο πανι ενδιαμεσα για να μπορει να κοιμηθει

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει.. :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Καλησπέρα και, προπάντων, συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις!  :Happy: 
Απλώς επειδή παώ να φτιάξω το αφέψημα όταν βράσει, να το σουρώσω ώστε να μην μείνει ρίγανη; (συγγνώμη αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση :/ )
Ακόμη οι κουτσουλιές του φαίνονται κανονικές απλώς όταν τις κάνει και πέφτουν στο χαρτί, μετά από λίγο το χαρτί "ποτίζει" από την κουτσουλιά. Λογικά θα είναι από το κρυολόγημα έ;
Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη και πάλι!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Ατομα που εμπρακτα ενδιαφερονται για τις φτερωτες ψυχες που εχουν υπ ευθυνη τους ,οχι πολλες ,παμπολλες ερωτησεις εχουν δικαιωμα να κανουν ! 


ναι θα την στραγγισεις ,οπως ακριβως φτιαχνουμε ενα χαμομηλι ,ή ενα τσαγακι για μας 

οι κουτσουλιες απλα μπορει να εχουν λιγα παραπανω ουρα .Ειναι αρκετα ,οταν το πουλι πινει αρκετο νερο ή τρωει χορταρικα .Οταν το στερεο τμημα δεν ειναι ανακαταμενο με το υγρο και διαλυμενο σε αυτο ,δεν ειναι διαρροια και σπανια η πολυουρια μας ανησυχει .Αν δηλαδη ενα πουλι χειμωνιατικα πινει περισσοτερο νερο απο αλλα και το κανει σταθερα για αρκετες μερες ή πχ τρωει παραλληλα και πολυ σουπιοκοκκαλο (υπερβολικα ) .το τελευταιο ισως δειχνει επιβαρημενα νεφρα 

εσυ μην ανησυχεις .Τουλαχιστον προς το παρον .Δειχνουν ολα υπο ελεγχο .Το κρυωμα ειναι κατι αλλο και δεν εχει σχεση

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει  :Happy:  
Όχι εντάξει, οι κουτσουλιές είναι συμπαγείς, μόνο γύρω τους ποτίζει το χαρτί και γίνεται πράσινο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν τρωει πρασινα μπισκοτακια δεν με ανησυχει ,αν οχι ... αυτο το *πρασινο* στα υγρα ,θα ηθελα να το δω 

ειναι εξ αρχης πρασινα τα υγρα ή αρχικα διαφανη και παιρνουν χρωμα ,καθως ποτιζει η κουτσουλια (στερεο πρασινωπο τμημα );

----------


## Sophie

Θα παρατηρήσω και θα σας πω. Μπισκοτάκια έτρωγε αλλά τα έβγαλα χθες το απόγευμα, δεν ξέρω αν πέζει ρόλο.
Θα περιγράψω λίγο το αφέψημα να δω αν είναι σωστό.
Έβρασα 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ρίγανη σε 100ml νερού.
Το έβγαλα όταν ήταν χλιαρό.
Έχει πάρει ένα χρώμα κιτρινο...κάτι! (σαν τσάι περίπου).
Το σούρωσα αρκετές φορές ώστε να μείνουν όσο λιγότερα κομματάκια γίνεται
Τέλος έριξα 5 σταγόνες πολυβιταμίνης (στα 100ml όπως λέει πάνω)
 :Happy: 
(Έχω να πω ότι έμειναν πολύ μικρά κομματάκια ρίγανης)

----------


## Sophie

Το πουλάκι ήπιε... Τώρα, ό,τι είναι να γίνει, ας γίνει.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι .και να μινει λιγο ριγανη δεν εχει θεμα .

αλλα τετοια ωρα ξυπνητο το εχεις το καημενο; υπνο γρηγορα ! ... και συ να ξεκουραστεις ! 

θα του φτιαχνεις καθε βραδυ ,να πινει φρεσκο το πρωι που ξυπνα (τα πρωινα πινουν πολυ νερο μολις ξυπνανε )

----------


## Sophie

Έννοια σας και το έβαλα..  :winky: 
Άντε πάω κι εγώ γιατί δεν θα ξυπνάω αύριο και θα φωνάζει κι η μαμά!!  :winky:   :: 
Χιχιχιχιχιχιχι!

----------


## Sophie

Γεια σας  :Happy:  Χίλια συγγνώμη αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να μπω αυτές τις μέρες (λόγω πολλών μαθημάτων). Το πουλάκι πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερα μετά από 4 ημερών χορηγία ριγανόνερου αλλά καλύτερα να το δει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος. Το καινούριο βιντεάκι με την ουρίτσα του ανεβαίνει και μόλις ανέβει, θα σας παραθέσω το link..

----------


## Sophie

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...f&notif_t=like
Αυτό είναι το link του βίντεο.
Μπορεί η ουρά του να κουνιέται (τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή) αρκετά αλλά πολλές φορές δεν την κουνάει καθόλου, ενώ τα φτερά του είναι πιο ψηλά  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Έχω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση για το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι. Στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε η Σοφία  φαίνονται τα ποδαράκια του από κάτω με μια κίτρινη πάχυνση. Τι μπορεί να είναι; Γιατί για κάποιο λόγο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι έγκαυμα (?) έτσι όπως μοιάζει.

----------


## jk21

Για την παχυνση δεν μπορω να πω (δεν την διακρινω καλα ) αλλα και το κουνημα της ουρας ειναι εντονο ,και σχετικα << καθιστο >> το βλεπω στην πατηθρα 

βγαλε μια φωτο τα ποδια απο κοντα και μια τις πατουσες του .Επισης μια φωτο σιγουρα την κοιλια του ,για να δουμε μηπως η πιεση στην αναπνοη προερχεται ισως απο καποιο προβλημα στα γαστρεντερικα του ή ειναι αναπνευστικο 


αν δεν δουμε κατι στην κοιλια ,να παρεις το vibramycine που εγραψα στο 1ο ποστ και μετα θα σου δωσω δοσολογια .Αν ομως δουμε κατι στα εντερα ,ισως να παρεις κατι αλλο

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει αν και όπως είπα στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο φαίνεται έτσι. Γενικά είναι αρκετά κινητικό και την ουρά δεν την κουνάει και καθόλου πολλές φορές..

----------


## jk21

δεν θα βιαστουμε τοτε να δωσουμε φαρμακο ,αλλα την κοιλια την θελω σιγουρα συντομα

----------


## Sophie

Εδώ τα ποδαράκια του όσο πιο κοντά μπορούσα



Εδώ οι πατουσίτσες του (όσο φαίνονται)


Η κοιλίτσα του


Η καρίνα

----------


## jk21

στα ποδαρακια εκτος της τελευταιας φωτο στο πιο πανω ποδι ,που φαινεται εκει λιγο κιτρινωπο στο πελμα (ας το δουνε παιδια που εχουν ζεμπρακια να πουνε ,αν ειναι κατι μη φυσιολογικο ) κατα τα αλλα ειναι ενταξει

η κοιλια κανει κατι κοκκινιλες ,αλλα νομιζω δεν ειναι πρησμενη .ας πουνε και αλλοι την γνωμη τους

την ουρα στο ποσο % του χρονου μιας ημερας ,την βλεπεις να την παει πανω κατω;

----------


## Sophie

Βασικά θα έλεγα 60% την ημέρα. Το βράδυ, όταν κοιμάται, δεν έχω δει γιατί το σκεπάζω με ένα σκούρο πανί...

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε φαρμακειο και παρε augmentin το συγκεκριμενο με τα συγκεκριμενα mg (250 + 62.5 )  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/483#content

σου στελνω με πμ  οδηγιες για δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα 

για 6 μερες .αλλαζεις καθε μερα .δινεις μονο σπορους αυτες τις ημερες και δεν βαζεις μπανακι ,ουτε αλλη ποτιστρα εκτος αυτη που εχει και φαρμακο

----------


## Sophie

κ.Δημήτρη έχετε πολλά μηνύματα και δεν επιτρέπεται να σας στείλω... Η παπαγαλίνη είναι όπως θα τη δείτε στη 2η σελίδα του άρθρου αυτού  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τωρα εχω χωρο

οκ μην αγχωνεσαι για τους σπορους .Ποτιστρα δεν πρεπει με τιποτα να μπει δευτερη και να ξερεις τα ml αυτης που εχεις ,για να σου δωσω ακριβη δοσολογια ,αν δεν ειναι 100 ml 

οσο δινεις φαρμακο ,οχι χορταρικα ,μια μονο ποτιστρα ,οχι μπανακι

----------


## Sophie

Αγόρασα το φάρμακο και πλάκα πλάκα έκανε ακριβώς όσο είπατε  :eek:  4,20 το φάρμακο και 0,10 η σύριγγα! Η ποτίστρα είναι 100ml, η δοσολογία είναι ***ml σιροπιού/100ml νερού;

----------


## jk21

ΣΟΦΙΑ οχι σε νερο 100 ml δεν ειναι τοσο .Μαλλον κατι μπερδεψες με το πμ .Θυμασαι που λεγαμε οτι θα χρειαστεις και συρριγκα του 1 ml για το μετρημα ,γιατι ειναι κατω απο ml  ....

θα στο ξαναστειλω ,αλλα μην το εμφανιζεις δημοσια ,γιατι ειναι φαρμακο και για ανθρωπινη χρηση ,με οχι επισημη δοσολογια αναγραμμενη για πουλια και μπορει να γινει κακη χρηση ,αφου οι δοσολογιες δεν ειναι ιδιες για ολα τα πουλια και ολες τις περιπτωσεις

----------


## Sophie

οκ Συγγνώμη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Mην σε νοιαζει !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...3&notif_t=like

Εδώ είναι το βίντεο με το ζεμπράκι μετά από 7-8 μέρες αντιβίωση.  :Happy: 


Υ.Γ.: Το στικ το έβγαλα (δεν το έτρωγε έτσι κι αλλιώς)  ::

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω σημαντικη αλλαγη ...μια απο τα ιδια .... 

αν δεν ειναι μικροβιο στο αναπνευστικο ; αν δεν φαινεται διογκωμενο συκωτι ή αλλο στο γαστρεντερικο που θα οδηγει σε δυσπνοια ; τοτε τι; 

μυκητες στο αναπνευστικο; δεν ξερω 


προσφερε τοπικα εντονη ζεστη και βλεπουμε .αν σε μια βδομαδα εχει την ιδια εικονα ή και χειροτερη ,ειτε βρισκεις γιατρο που να κανει εξετασεις (θα εχει περασει επαρκης αριθμος ημερων απο την χορηγηση της αντιβιωσης ) ειτε θα δουμε ...

----------


## Sophie

Οκ, να του δίνω και αντιβίωση παράλληλα ή βιταμίνες;

----------


## jk21

οχι οτι ηταν να κανει ,το εκανε η αντιβιωση .Η συγκεκριμενη αν υπηρχε μικροβιο ,δυσκολα δεν θα το χτυπουσε .Για αλλο φοβαμαι ,αλλα δεν θελω να το ταραξουμε απο τωρα στα φαρμακα χωρις κατι να ειναι σιγουρο .Για αυτο θελω να εχει ζεστη που ετσι κι αλλιως βοηθα το αναπνευστικο και βλεπουμε 

ανα μια μερα δωσε αν θες πολυβιταμινη ,κακο δεν κανει

----------


## Sophie

Εντάξει...  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Πέρασε περίπου μιάμιση βδομάδα και τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς όπως πριν. Ααπλώς δεν κάθεται πολύ ώρα φουσκωμένο τώρα πια.. Θα τον πάω σε κτηνίατρο σήμερα μάλλον..  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

περιμενουμε νεα Σοφια ! μπορεις να μας το βαλεις σε ενα βιντεακι να δουμε πως συμπεριφερεται τωρα;

----------


## Sophie

Λοιπον πήγαμε στον κτηνίατρο και μας είπε τα εξής:
-το πουλάκι είναι νεαρό, γεννήθηκε πιθανότατα την προηγούμενη άνοιξη
-με την ουρά δεν τρέχει κάτι, έτσι πρέπει να την κουνάει
-το μόνο που έχει είναι ένα μακροχρόνιο αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα το οποίο μπορεί να περάσει, μπορεί και όχι αλλά δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα
Και μου έγραψε κάτι φάρμακα (μου είπε ότι είναι φακελάκια σε σκόνη την οποία θα διαλύσω σε 1 ποτήρι νερό και θα του δίνω 3 φορές τη βδομάδα x5-6 φορές..!

----------


## Sophie

Μπορώ να ανεβάσω βιντεάκι κατά το απόγευμα... :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τι ειναι το φακελλακι ; γραφει; ρωτησες; 

η ουρα δεν ειναι τιποτα .Aντε να βαλουμε ολοι τα πουλακια βιντεακι να πηγαινει συνεχως η ουρα πανω κατω ολη μερα  .... αλλα αναπνευστικο εχει ... γιατρος ειναι ... respect

----------


## Sophie

Άχου... Χίλια συγγνώμη!!! Δεν εννοούσα φακελάκια ΣΕ σκόνη (όπως έγραψα)... Εννοούσα φακελάκια με σκόνη! Συγγνώμηηη...

----------


## jk21

κανενα μπερδεμα .. απλα τι σκονη εχει μεσα .αν σου ειπε ή γραφει

----------


## Sophie

Δεν μου είπε αλλά λογικά θα γράφει.. Λογικά...  ::

----------

